# Costume help Mother Nature and Father Time



## Darkside

Ok, Sickie, Revenant, and who ever else is good at this stuff. Some of you may remember a while back, me asking for suggestions for Halloween party costumes for my pregnant wife (my costume of coarse depending on hers) Well, She has decided on Mother nature leaving me to be Father Time. The thing is, I know I can run out and buy a long white beard and wig and throw on a white sheet. The thing is, I always do what I can to make my costumes look really good, but his year I am on a budget. So before I go out and spend anything, I wanted to consult the pro's.


----------



## Ghoul Friday

Are you a board game player? I ask because that means there's a possibility that you have those tiny plastic hourglasses in your house. Depending on how many you have, you could create a necklace with it, sew them to your sleeves, hang them from a staff (or are you going for the sickle?), put them in a wreath for your crown, tangle them in your beard/wig. You might even be able to buy cheap used board games at the second hand store that has the hour glasses.

Do you have a pocket watch? Or old watches kicking around the house (I always seem to have about 5 or so that don't work). You could hang them from the rope/belt around your waist to hold the sheet closed. Or have them all on one arm. You could even tie alarm clocks/travel clocks/egg timers/any time device you can find that tells time.

I also think the idea of drawing roman numerals on your arms and neck to reflect the kind you would see on a clock. Possibly use brown/black make up to colour over your eyebrows and have the little arrow ends drawn toward your temples to make it look like the hands of a clock. 

I see lightening the skin not just with wrinkles and greys, but whites and soft soft blues. 

Mother nature is all about leaves and wreaths, berries and vines. 

Hope I've helped a little! Good luck with the costume.


----------



## Ghoul Friday

ooo to make a BIG hour glass, you could go to the dollar store and buy 2 white/clear plastic funnels and hot glue them end to end. Put them in a lantern case or simply make a frame for it out of wood or even cardboard from boxes, duct taped together and painted. They can be surprisingly sturdy. 

Can you tell I'm excited by this costume? lol. Sorry if I'm overposting.

**OH and you could have a figure of a swaddled baby (either in your arms or a basket or even in one of those baby carrier things) but instead of a baby's face, you have a clock face poking out.


----------



## Darkside

What is a good (and cheap) way to create wrinkles. Like around the eyes and cheeks?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Depends how you want to do it.

You can use eyebrow pencil. The cheapest and easiest. If yo want to be a bit more complicated, get white and black or grey pencils. Mark with the darker one where you want the wrinkle, and mark with the white above the darkone. smudge together and that creates depth.

Or, you could use make-up latex. Stretch the skin, apply the latex onto stretched skin and dry it. Let go of the skin and the latex will wrinkle. For more wrinkles "crunch" the skin and let go. This will create deeper wrinkles. Then powder and make-up.

For more involved yet, you can latex your face, add one ply toilet paper, then latex over that. Let dry, then make-upover that.


----------



## Darkside

Thanks Sickie. Those are great.
I like you accessory ideas too Ghoul Friday.


----------



## globalstick

Wonderful!! I like all of your ideas, especially Ghoul Friday's. I will try to do like what you suggested.


----------



## Terkez

*Costume help*

Ok I have same problem as a Darkside and i read about Father Time costume ideas ... now I have few more questions .. since it seams that most of us are on tight buget please tell me ifthis would be ok.. I have left the Nazgul costume from few years back basicly the robe is black can I use that instead white robe or it it demandatory to be white?
Other thing is that my wife wants to go as Mother Earth and she wats pregnant belly, one idea is to get her pregnat  , we cant find anything plastic that she can paint the Earth on it so please some ideas or directions to that nature. 
Thanks for the help .


----------



## Darkside

Hey Terkez, I n my research of Father Time, I came across a few pictures of him wearing either brown of black. I am going for the white, but think black is acceptable.


----------



## Terkez

*Father Time*

Ok thanks for the heads up now only thing left is the darn belly that my wife wants and I have no clue how to do it or what to use to make it. Any sugestions welcomed.. happy HW evrybody ..


----------

